# 'Poor planning' cost NORAD overhaul millions



## navymich (3 May 2007)

Poor planning' cost NORAD overhaul millions



> Projected $93-million price tag jumps to $156-million for air-surveillance system originally slated for completion in 2001
> 
> GLORIA GALLOWAY
> 
> ...


----------



## navymich (3 May 2007)

But at least the article above knows the location of it, unlike the guy in this  commentary:



> Wed, May 2, 2007
> What a waste
> Military assault on taxpayers tops auditor general's quarterly list
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 May 2007)

Thats funny, ....pssst, hey Greg, when taking potshots at the "Generals in Wonderland", try having your own 'six' covered lest you appear to be a "Scribe in Enquirerland"..........


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

I used their report function to send them a blast of shyte.......


----------



## peaches (3 May 2007)

I am here in North Bay working on the new system now, it is awesome.  It works really well, miles ahead of what we had.  There were problems, the problems were political.  With the schedualled closing of the underground complex, 22 Wg North Bay should have been closed.  There is no need at all for this base.  The original plan was to relocate us to Winnipeg, in the 1 CAD building.  All we had to do was install te new BCS-F system in Winnipeg, when declared operational, we close North Bay and move west.  

That did not happen.  Instead, we decided at the political level to keep North Bay open, build a new buildling at great cost (there was already one in Winnipeg built) and keep a Wing here.  An unnessasary Wing, which menas an MIR, MP unit, BOR, CE, PSP, PMQs, BTransp, etc etc....  Furthur stretching scarce CF resources.....


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Would have been a damned disaster if you had moved to YWG...i mean, what sense would it make to have the Ops center and the CANAR HQ in the same location !!!


[/rant]


----------



## peaches (3 May 2007)

At least the micro managers would be in the same room with us ;D ;D  By the way, we have been much better at talking to the CP140 gang with our new radio suite...   :cheers:


----------

